# Surgery tomorrow - yikes!



## Grumbletum (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, Freddie Kreuger the Fistula will finally bite the dust. They're gonna take a small loop of bowel that's stuck to my bladder where Freddie's been hanging out. I'm not even nervous.......yet. Just strangely relieved.


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 20, 2012)

You are having a resection Grumble??? 

I'm sorry if I am out of the loop! I have been really hit and miss of late. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, a little one hopefully. The fistula reared it's ugly head again.


----------



## Dede C. (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi there, I had a similar fistula, but mine had gone around the large colon—I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, Grumbletum, and good luck! "Think positive," that is such a good mantra.


----------



## littlemissh (Sep 20, 2012)

Lots and lots and lots of luck Helen!
Is that the only affected area, as for some who have limited small bowel disease and have it  resected they can be in remission for a long time. Hope thats you!


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 20, 2012)

Littlemiss, thank you, and yes from the MRI they think that's the only bit x


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 20, 2012)

Well hush my puppies and prune my magnolia's! I am living in cupboard! :yfaint: 

Sending you *MEGA* loads of love, luck and well wishes for a successful surgery and a super speedy recovery!...:goodluck::goodluck::goodluck: 

I hope more than anything you have the success that Sarah and Matt have. :hug: 

Onwards and Upwards! 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 23, 2012)

Have ended up with an ileocaecal resection as the area was badly inflamed. They took 30cms of small intestine and had to take a small disc shaped piece of bladder and repair cos of the fistula. He also managed to do it laparoscopically which is great as I'd already got a long vertical scar.


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 23, 2012)

So good to hear from you Grumble! :hug: 

I hope you feeling okay, given the circumstances, and you have an uneventful recovery! 

Good luck hun, I am thinking of you! :getwell: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## littlemissh (Sep 23, 2012)

Thats great it could be done laparoscopically. How are you feeling?
Hope you get to eat something soon and that you don't have to stay in for too long.
Are you going to remain on maintenance meds now, they'll probably want to kep you on aza I would think.

Sending some wee cyberhugs your way....(trying to get into the scottish lingo there!!)


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 23, 2012)

They were giving me Oramorph and have switched to Tramdol which kind of wipes me out. They told me I can eat and drink as normal as I'm on advanced recovery! But I don't feel ready for that. I'm up and moving, but still feel pretty bloated and windy so asked them for some Fortijuice to keep me going.


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 23, 2012)

Advanced recovery! Did they tell your bowel that! :eek2: 

They may well be right, I don't know, but I would want my bowel a little more time to adjust to the changes. I think you are right to listen to your body and act accordingly. 

Onwards and Upwards Grumble! 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 23, 2012)

Absolutely. Little Miss, they stopped the Aza the day before the surgery so must remember to ask if I should go back on.


----------



## scottsma (Sep 23, 2012)

Very best wishes to you Helen,feel better soon.


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 24, 2012)

Ugh. I've developed a chest infection. They've given me antibiotics and a nebuliser to make me cough. Ow! Ow! Ow!


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Aww Helen, I am so sorry you have a chest Infection.
I hope you are being looked after well & although they have you eating all sorts on advanced recovery take it easy, I do think the bowel needs a little more time to rest, mine certainly did. 
Best thing I did was get a Kindle after my op. I sat & read lots of books & at least that kept me still for a while.
Take care Helen & keep us posted with your recovery.


----------



## scottsma (Sep 24, 2012)

Grumbletum said:


> Ugh. I've developed a chest infection. They've given me antibiotics and a nebuliser to make me cough. Ow! Ow! Ow!


OW,just what you DON'T need eh? You poor soul.Did you pick that up in the Hospital? You hope they're going to make you well not heap more misery on you.Still,your ops over so I hope that's an improvement for you.Do you have to go to Inverness or Fort Willy hospital? Hope you have a speedy recovery Helen,and don't do too much too soon :rosette2:


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh no Grumble! That sucks!  

I hope you are soon feeling better and don;t forget to hold onto that pillow when you cough! :getwell: 

Dusty. :Karl:


----------



## Ckt (Sep 24, 2012)

Ouwie!!i hate to cough after surgery!! Hope you are feeling better soon and you heal quicker than lightening!:hang:


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 24, 2012)

They said it's quite common after abdominal surgery and I guess having been immunosuppressed won't have helped. Yes, Scottsma, it's Raigmore in Inverness.


----------



## Dede C. (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Helen, aka Grumbletum, I had the same ileo secal resection surgery, in 2006, and I'm still in remission! Hang in there.... Mine was vertical incision, which was six weeks of recovery, so you will hopefully get over the chest infection with antibiotics, and get on the road to recovery! Listen to your body, and don't do too much, or eat something that doesn't totally appeal to you. The gut-brain connection is so strong! Reintroduce foods one at a time and write down your responses in a daily journal. I hope you won't need the Azacol!


----------



## Terriernut (Sep 24, 2012)

Thinking of you lovely Helen!  Get over that nasty chest infection. Nasty business those.  And yes, it isnt uncommon after ab sugery.  I managed two, one right after I got home, one right after I went back to work from the op.  It hurts like hell to cough.

Please get well soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol. I got it wrong as usual - its 'enhanced recovery'  - whatever the hell that means! Anyway , I'm treating myself to coffee to this morning to see if I can get my bowel over the final hurdle . There's been lots of talk but no action - if you know what I mean LOL!


----------



## tiloah (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope the rest of your recovery goes smoothly. Sending good healing thoughts your direction!


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol from one Helen to another, I though as soon as I had posted re advanced/enhanced but my brain seems to be a little more fuddled than normal since I had the surgery. Maybe its because Im not at work or maybe its an age thing.
It took about 5 days for the final hurdle for me but as my dad said once the seal has been broken ...........
Will you be going back on the AZA once you have recovered?


----------



## scottsma (Sep 25, 2012)

I've had a little giggle at you trying to "get your bowel over the final hurdle"    Are you training for the next olympics? Hope your coughs easing a wee bit.


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol, yes I'm feeling lots better tho my temp keeps going up and down. I keep forgetting to ask about a maintenance med. I've a feeling the surgeon would say no ( he made a slightly catty comment about Infliximab. ) I'll speak to the GI and/or GI about cos tbh I'm scared to lose my safety net.
Mind you, that was me on it for a year and obviously the inflammation wasn't under control. Surgeon said a loop of bowel was firmly stuck to my bladder, that IC valve was still rigid with inflammation and cecum so badly damaged they had to remove it too.
Yet my colonoscopy 'looked ok' and crp wasn't raised . Scary.
We took my dressing off again before I went for a shower and the scar is a tiny, toty wee one


----------



## scottsma (Sep 25, 2012)

well at least you can get your bikini on.I'd wait 'til the weather calms down though.I'ts terrible down here.Best Wishes


----------



## littlemissh (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy hoorays for tiny scars. Hope your chest gets better soon without too many ouchy coughs...its horrible how much it hurts to cough when you've had your insides chopped up...feel for you.
I reckon there should be a ban on checking CRP as it lulls too many doctors into a false sense of security when it is normal...mine too was normal even when bleeding loads and right up to when I perforated....so many people have the same story.

You could put a banner over you bed to that effect whilst in hospital....

Get better soon and hope you soon have 'results' and can escape home.


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a cystogram tomorrow and if I can pee before Friday morning, I can go home.


----------



## gmm (Sep 25, 2012)

beat that bug and hope you get home soon,   hated that , when after an op, the physioterrorist comes round and asks you  cough,  i made a few feeble attempts to keep her happy   till she went off   heheh, getting fed up of seeing  ward 4 now,    good luck  and take it easy.


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with the peeing. If it doesn't go well don't worry they may make you self catheterize for a while. That's what happened with me & I was scared but after the 1st few times I could manage it no problem. Hopefully things will be ok.
This time round after my resection they just put the catheter back in till the swelling went down.
How you finding the hospital food Helen?


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, Helen, I don't fancy that much. Although after months of bladder urgency, it's nice to be able to just go wherever, whenever. LOL. Hospital food is, well hospital food. I'm managing cos I'm only really snacking at the mo and having Fortisips.


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 26, 2012)

When it comes to maintenance meds go with the GI every time. Surgeons are fab at what they do but many also think their hands hold the ability to cure as well! :eek2: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dusty my GI advised aza but surgeon said no proof aza works for crohns. When I had my resection the surgeon also was to fix the fissures in my bottom but found when looking inside it I also have crohns in there too. Now the surgeon says aza best thing for me????
I understand re aza trials going on but it was such a turnaround for him. 
I would always listen to GI above surgeon re meds in future.


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 26, 2012)

> but surgeon said no proof aza works for crohns.


WTH?! I rest my case! :lol: 

A good surgeon will always defer ongoing care of your Crohn's to the GI or Crohn's specialist. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, it seems the team here - surgeons, GIs, the IBD nurse and dietician are quite close knit which is great. And floating along as light as a feather now - the marvels of Movicol. Bliss!
Stuffing as much down you as you can after such an op doesn't seem right to me do I'm just going to drink loads, have the Fortisips and snack on what I can tolerate.


----------



## gmm (Sep 26, 2012)

wow  ,  after my 1st op   i didnt get anything to eat for about 4-5 days, then it was see what happens on a "sloppy" diet,    dont fancy eating much as quick as theyre telling you,,  id stick with the fortesips too lol.   but for spmeome that likes their food,  that  days after waking up were torture, smelling what the others in the ward were eating


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 27, 2012)

Very happy camper this morning. Didn't get cystogram yesterday, but hey ho, it's another day to get stronger. I am getting far too used to being waited on hand and foot!
Bowels moved of their own accord this morning and I've got my appetite back.
Surgeon popped in this morning and says he wants to consult the GI re: maintenance meds. Says looking at my history, it would seem that meds have had little impact on disease progression, but that Dr Potts might want to try me on 6mp.
It's been a whole wake up call actually. Getting the chest infection too. You know I have this ongoing battle with the fags, but now I know I really have to stop.
Haven't had one since the op and intending to keep it that way.


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 27, 2012)

P.S. I seem to have turned into a trash can ( see avatar ). Guess my photo is no longer on the net. But how symbolic : that's me on the fags.


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hows the chest infection now Helen? 

Glad you are getting good care & being waited on. Perhaps your hospital staff could come to Rotherham & give out some training.

Let us know how the cystogram goes.


----------



## Naturelover (Sep 27, 2012)

Helen aka Grumbletum (love that forum name!), Sorry to hear it had to come down to surgery, but glad you're doing better. What is CRP? What are fortesips? Nutrient drinks maybe? Okay, now I'm really lost. Fags?

Glad to hear your recovery is moving forward. Sorry about the chest infection. Must hurt like the dickens to cough. What caused the colon to attach to the bladder?

My 14 yr old daughter had exploratory surgery back the middle of the summer and they found that she had an adhesion attaching part of her colon to her left plevic wall. She can finally walk without pelvic pain. Yea! She is still taking mega does of meds to get a bm from her mega size colon. We are awaiting a motility study date. Her surgery was also done laparscopically. I mentioned this because I was wondering if your colon was directly attached to your bladder or was there an adhesion connecting the two? No one's said whether or not she could end up with more adhesion. Do you know anything of this nature?

Enjoy you're teeny tiny battle scars. Just another fond memory left by the surgeons. Ha, ha!

Have you been able to get up and walk around a bit yet? 


DustyKat, 
What happened to the loo? Got tired of showing your knobby knees? Snicker, snicker. Love the new avatar. I've not been on for a while due to an accident as well as a ton of health issues going on. My head is spinning. Kids doing okay? You and your better half doing okay?


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 27, 2012)

My chest is a lot better thanks folks. I'm not on oxygen or the nebuliser any more and not coughing as much which is a massive relief.
Nature lover, sounds like you and your poor daughter have been through the mill. Adhesions I believe arise out of the healing/scarring process and are very common.
In my case, I believe the inflammation had fused my bowel to my bladder and then tunnelled through in the form of a fistula. 
CRP is a blood marker used to measure levels of inflammation and yes, Fortisips, are drinks which can be used as a food replacement when the bowel needs rest.
And fags, I'm ashamed to say, are cigarettes...


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey Naturelover, :bigwave: 

I will update Dribs and Drabs soon! It will be worth the read, believe you me! :lol:  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Robert747 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wish you well Helen - but this is a poor excuse to ignore the Limerick thread!


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol Robert. Fuddled Fight the Fistula head and too many opiates is my excuse! X


----------



## Robert747 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well okay - but we need you - it's gone downhill quickly.


----------



## scottsma (Sep 27, 2012)

Robert747 said:


> Well okay - but we need you - it's gone downhill quickly.


only because a certain person has too much to say about the efforts of others and makes very little attempthimself.But you are missed Helen.Some people don't have the excuse of med.head.......get stronger each day.


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 28, 2012)

:yoshijumpjoy: Cystogram was fine and they took my catheter out last night. No problem in the pee pee department so I got home today.
Happily tucked up on the sofa at home.


----------



## Terriernut (Sep 28, 2012)

:ycool:  Great news!!


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad you are home :getwell:


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 28, 2012)

Well fair dinkum! Haven't you just :mademyday: 

Take care Grumble and look after yourself...:hug:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## gmm (Sep 28, 2012)

back to your own bed,   these hosp ones are no substitute  lol,   enjoy the rest at home


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you folks, for all your kind wishes and support. Means a lot when you're not feeling well and away from home. Feeling better all the time and - joy of joys - I think I've got normal bladder function for the first time really since the Crohn's first struck.


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 28, 2012)

> I think I've got normal bladder function for the first time really since the Crohn's first struck.


Stone the crows Grumble! Now that is really something to celebrate! 







Onwards and Upwards! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Robert747 (Sep 29, 2012)

Right that's all fine........................but now get back to the Limerick thread


----------



## 2thFairy (Sep 29, 2012)

wooHOO!!


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 30, 2012)

Continuing to do well and thinking about when I might go back to work. No driving for a couple of weeks, but I might go in to work next week for a couple of days to see how it goes. I'd just started an AAT accountancy course through work before I got called into hospital, so it would be good to use this coming week to catch up on assignments etc.
Things are not too bad in the BM department either. A bit irregular and sloppy, but then my appetite is not back to normal yet and I guess things need time to settle,
I will I think have to get back to healthier eating again and monitoring what I can tolerate. I've learned a lot, Dusty, for visiting Sarah's story again re: coping with Short Bowel Syndrome.
Darling DS went shopping for us yesterday and treated me to a Chinese for dinner. But I was half way through a small portion of sweet and sour chicken with fried rice when i started to feel incredibly nauseous. Too fatty and/or too sweet? Not sure, but I guess without my IC valve and my cecum, I may not tolerate well things that I could have before.
But hey, it is worth it to no longer have a watering can for a bladder!!


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 30, 2012)

You take it easy Grumble! That's an order!  

Your body probably can't cope with decent food after being in hospital. :lol: I so hope your recovery keeps going strong mate and if you have any questions don'y hesitate to ask! 

Thinking of you, :heart:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Don't rush back to work Helen. I think it was from my 2nd week after surgery that I was hit by this sudden tiredness. One minute I was fine & the next I was falling asleep. 
I have had 17 ops now & for tiredness the resection has been the worst. Maybe its the not eating as well & rushing to the loo side of it that knocks you off your feet halfway through the day. 
I am going back to work tomorrow. It will be so weird after all this time off.


----------



## Space Dog (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Grumbletum

I'm new here, but just wanted to wish you a speedy recovery!  My surgery was similar to yours, so I've been following your thread with great interest.

My op was two months ago (I posted the lead-up and details in the 'My Story' Sub-Forum).  I had an ileocaecal resection, and about 22cm were removed in total (laparoscopic, with an additional 8cm cut along my bikini-line).  A fistula had begun to track into my very irritated and thickened bladder wall.  Fortunately, it had not yet penetrated, but I still had bladder pain and urgency, and was waking on average four times a night to urinate.  I was catheterised for six days post-surgery.  I can relate to your current sense of relief – for me it was like a revelation, although I had been suffering from these bladder symptoms for only a few months.

Don't feel anxious if your bowel movements are out of whack.  It took my bowel about a month to settle into a regular pattern.  Initially, I had very loose bowel movements, followed by days of constipation, but luckily I have one normal bowel movement a day now.  It's good to know that there are supplements one can take if this isn't the case.

I also stuck to very bland food for the first couple of weeks, as well as soft proteins and nothing too fibrous.  For some reason, I was also averse to anything too sweet.  After about three weeks, I started eating normally, and haven't limited myself at all since then.  I’m making a concerted effort to eat more protein to boost my iron levels and the muscle mass I've lost.

I am glad your recovery is going well so far, and hope you go from strength to strength in the coming weeks!


----------



## Space Dog (Sep 30, 2012)

P.S.  I agree with Kip1 about not rushing back to work.  I returned after three weeks, and was also very tired (and still on pain meds until halfway into the third week).  I do, however, have the type of job that doesn't allow one to ease oneself back into things and so I allowed myself the extra time to feel stronger.


----------



## Grumbletum (Sep 30, 2012)

I think I will heed your advice, folks. I spoke to my boss during the week and she was saying the same thing and that even though the surgery is laproscopic, it's still a major operation. I slept loads yesterday and I had a nap this afternoon. I'm still taking the Tramadol on an as required basis and they make me sleepy too.
Kip, how long have you been off? I work in accounts so am desk-based, but it can get quite hectic and I need a clear head.


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have been off for 8 weeks now. It would have been only 6 weeks but just as I was about to go back to work I started with the big D in a big way & was quite ill for 10 days. Have since had really painful upper gastric pain which they though was pancreatitis so I had to stop AZA immediately. It turns out it wasn't pancreatitis but it could be the aza causing gastritis anyway. I have now got to wait 2 weeks to see the GI to see whether I can go back on the aza & crohns nurse calling me tomorrow to check if pain has got any better which to be honest it has but the worrying thing for me is that the type of pain I am having is similar to what I had pre surgery. They said that I had upper gastric pain due to the TI being so narrow that food was backing up. After the surgery the pain went from there but after 7 weeks its back???


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Forgot to add that I also have bladder & kidney problems which is why I was having 6 weeks off although Im told thats about the right amount of time anyway.


----------



## Terriernut (Sep 30, 2012)

Thats awful Kip1, I sure hope they look further into this for you.  Sounds very odd, especially so quickly after the op.  Do you think you should maybe try to get a CT scan?


----------



## littlemissh (Sep 30, 2012)

Another agreement about not rushing back to work too early. take it from one who has made that mistake twice and ended up being off significantly longer.
You are not skiving, you are recovering from abdominal surgery and although you feel well at home and pottering, being at work requires more strength than you realise.

 And don't forget you have had a GA and your brain will still be a little befuddled! ...though from the rumours I've heard about you , you are of a befuddled nature at the best of times  ;-))


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi misty. 
The crohns nurse is going to discuss with another GI tomorrow if I should have a scan before I see my GI on the 11th, (my GI is away at the moment). I can't really tolerate eating anything other than mushy food just now & laying on my side is painful. Im gutted really as I was doing so well.


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 30, 2012)

Well as you know Helen I haven't had surgery but seeing my kids I would have to say just play it by ear as to when it is time to return to work for you. 

Under normal circumstances a person that has had laparoscopic bowel resection surgery is advised that they can return to work at about the three week post op mark. I personally wouldn't go back anything under that and if I felt there were still issues going on then I would extend it. 

My two returned to school 3 weeks post op but of course they are much shorter days, they didn't have the level of responsibility paid employment does and they could come and go at the school as they pleased, we live over the road from it. 

Just don't push yourself hun. I understand your need and want to get back into it but I don't want you to find yourself in the situation of going back too soon and then regretting it. :hug: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Kip1 (Sep 30, 2012)

My work can be really funny re time off. I work for a big telecommunications company on the phones too & have to swipe in & out of security doors to get to the loo so about 3 minutes in total which is no good when you have D. It was better for me to have the 6 weeks but alas it turned into more.
I have missed the daily banter with my work friends.


----------



## Grumbletum (Oct 8, 2012)

Dusty, are you there, love? Wanted to take you up on your offer to ask questions ( you're gonna regreeeeeet it !
I'm doing really good and it's wonderful to have a bladder instead of a watering can. My bowels have also settled down really well, and I'm on one solid BM per day. The only thing is that they've been getting progressively paler and paler, to the the point where they are now the colour of putty.
I've been Googling, of course, and have come up with bile salts and fat malabsorption as possible causes for Resectionistas!!
Are those things that one needs to do something about?
I was going to be discrete and PM ya Dusty, but I thought it would be useful to ask here in case anyone else has had the same thing after a resection.
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## littlemissh (Oct 8, 2012)

Yo Helen,
Not had a resection so can't help you there but just a couple of questions for clarification- have you noted any yellowing of your skin colour or whites of your eyes, any itchy skin, are your bowels still really loose or is that settling, ate you otherwise well and weight steady??

There are a few causes of pale stools and also sometimes just one of thuse things but the answers to above would help!!


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi de ho and G'day to you Grumble! :bigwave: 

My two didn't have pale coloured stool but it generally means an issue with a lack of bile, but that is a lack of bile reaching the bowel from the liver/gallbladder not from what happens once that bile is in the bowel. 

If it isn't an anomaly that rectifies itself I think it should be investigated as to why it is happening. 

Do you have any other symptoms? 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Grumbletum (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello my dears and thanks for the replies  My bowels are actually much more regular than they'd been for a while. I think I hadn't realised how irregular they'd got cos the bladder problems were always the most annoying symptom.
No yellowing of the skin or eyes, weight seems stable, no other symptoms really. I felt a bit nauseous yesterday evening, but put it down to maybe doing a bit too much during the day, so had an early night and feel fine today. Just the peely wally poo poos :rof:


----------



## littlemissh (Oct 8, 2012)

It is probably just one of those things , however it is probably worth seeing your gp and getting your liver function tests checked as sometimes if the liver is not able to drain bile away properly it can cause pale stool. This is easy to check with a blood test. It isn't that likely with you not looking yellow but worth a check.
Are you on back on aza or other maintenance med?

Good evening to ya up there in the scottish isles...and hello Dusty in the antipodes!!


----------



## Grumbletum (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey, Littlemiss, thank you again. No, I'm not on anything at the moment ( EEEK! ) I saw the surgeon the day I left and he said he would speak to the GI in Inverness about maintenance and said he might want to put me on 6mp. I went to the GP last Wednesday to get a line for work and they had a letter about the surgery, but no mention of medication. I kind of like not being on anything, but at the same time, I'm kind of scared that I'm not.....if that makes sense.
The surgeon said he would arrange a follow-up appointment with a consultant in Stornoway for me as I can get there and back in a day, so less chance of getting stuck in Inverness again. I guess I'll just keep an eye on my poops, and if there's still the same in a couple of weeks and I haven't got the follow up date, I'll go see the GP.


----------



## Kip1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Helen
Just saw your post as I just got out of hospital. Re the pale poo,s mine were like that for 2-3 weeks then started to go kind of normal so it may pass.


----------



## Grumbletum (Oct 14, 2012)

Just over 3 weeks post-op now and the poo loos are back to normal hues and as regular as clockwork. Bladder is happy too - yippee. I'm totally off painkillers and not needing a sleep during the day.
I went to work for a day's trial on Thursday - it's only 20 mins up the road - and hitched a lift there and back with my neighbour. I was all ready to come home at the slightest suspicious twinge or if I got too tired, but it was fine. 
Long weekend, so I will probably go back in on Tuesday.


----------



## Terriernut (Oct 14, 2012)

:soledance:  Yay!!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the fab update Grumble! Long may it continue!  

Onwards and Upwards. :hug:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Dede C. (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Helen aka Grumbletum, I was following along and commenting (I am fairly new to this forum...), and I just wanted to see how you were doing, post surgery. My resection was a 6-month recovery in all, with a slow return to normal life and work. Hope you are good!


----------



## CheerBear12 (Dec 2, 2012)

Grumbletum will be thinking of you hope it all goes to plan. Keep us posted and wishing you a speedy recovery. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Grumbletum (Dec 2, 2012)

Dede and CheerBear, thank you for asking after me - that's very sweet of you both. I am very happy to report that I continue to feel incredibly well  I hadn't realised, because I wasn't feeling as bad as when first diagnosed, how much the Crohn's was dragging me down. I guess you just get used to not being 100%. But now I have energy and optimism, very little joint pain and no nagging back pain, and I've lost the pallor that I've had for the last two years.
The only thing I do notice really, is these slight pains - not exactly where my surgery scars are, but in that general area. There not even pains really, it's like a kind of tightness or pinching feeling. I imagine that might just be things healing up and knitting together again?


----------



## Dede C. (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Helen, So glad to hear you are doing well! I had surgery with a big incision 6-1/2 years ago.... I remember feeling those thingy pains, too. Once, I moved a laundry basket with my foot, and ouch!!! Take it easy—you had laparoscopic, but they still go through the wall of muscle. Talk to your doc, though...just to be safe. My skin and hair got better  make sure you have plenty of B-12. Do they test your blood? Cheers!


----------



## Dede C. (Dec 2, 2012)

Oops, twingy pains.... I just remembered....make sure you are not constipated (try ground flax seed at night mixed with a powdered probiotic


----------



## Grumbletum (Dec 10, 2012)

The twingies have all but disappeared so I guess it must have been healing pains. I haven't had a blood test since I came out of hospital. Not in a rush after having been poked soooo many times in the 3 weeks I was there: my poor arms and hands were black and blue. I was having them every 2 months while on the Aza.
I think I'm probably OK. I have so much energy now, after 3 years of being wiped about all the time. It's wonderful


----------



## 2thFairy (Dec 10, 2012)

Yippee!!  

I know that feeling...being totally wiped out for 2 years before surgery and now so much energy!  I get twice as much work done now and all of this on no caffeine.  It *is* wonderful. :banana:


----------



## Grumbletum (Dec 10, 2012)

I just look at the big dent in my sofa and shake my head in disbelief :rof:


----------



## Terriernut (Dec 11, 2012)

You sooo deserve to feel good again!  Wonderful news Helen!


----------



## guitarjamie03 (Dec 11, 2012)

Grumble, 

It's great to hear that you are feeling better after your surgery!! I was just wondering what your sympotms and treatment were like before your surgery. 

 I met with my GI last week, and he wants me to go for an MRI soon to look at the progress of my fistula going from my colon to my bladder.  I have been on and off the cipro/flagyl combo for about the whole year. I respond well to the meds, but about a week or so after I go off of them, I start getting the sympotms of a UTI again, but all this time I am not in any pain. It just feels like someone is squezing my bladder like a sponge.  I am seeing a surgon next week so see if surgery might be an option after the holidays. But I think it all depends on how this MRI looks in a few days.


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 11, 2012)

Woohoo! So fab to hear you are feeling great Grumble! May it keep on keeping on!  

Onwards and Upwards! 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Dede C. (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Helen, and welcome GuitarJamie03 & All, 
:lol: when Helen mentioned the big dent in the sofa! ....speaking of which, last night I watched the best movie! It is called "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead," about an overweight Australian man who has an autoimmune disease called Chronic urticaria....he was on Prednisone and overweight and felt horrible. The movie is so awesome!!! The big surprise is toward the end when someone else joins his quest for health. I love it! Anyway....the film reinforces the need to be part of this forum :hug: 
Helen, walking 3 miles a day was a big part of my recovery from my resection....are you doing an exercise and Physical Therapy plan? 
GuitarJamie03, keep us posted on the surgical consult. IDo you have Crohn's or ulcerative colitis?  had a UTI from the Prednisone and taking the antibiotics  but started a good probiotic 3x a day, and a cleansing diet of steamed veggies, rice, applesauce, green tea, turmeric capsules.... I still have Crohn's, but manage the disease pretty well without meds, post surgery. I may start a course of LDN (low dose naltrexone) and this forum is an excellent pace to get info! Fistula are a drag—mine didn't show up on the CAT scan until the actual surgery.....they took it out along with 20 cm of Sigmoid colon. Let us know about the MRI!


----------



## DAVID KINGHAM (Dec 11, 2012)

Grumbletum said:


> Well, Freddie Kreuger the Fistula will finally bite the dust. They're gonna take a small loop of bowel that's stuck to my bladder where Freddie's been hanging out. I'm not even nervous.......yet. Just strangely relieved.


Good luck and i hope you have a great new year


----------



## guitarjamie03 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dede C. said:


> GuitarJamie03, keep us posted on the surgical consult. IDo you have Crohn's or ulcerative colitis?  had a UTI from the Prednisone and taking the antibiotics  but started a good probiotic 3x a day, and a cleansing diet of steamed veggies, rice, applesauce, green tea, turmeric capsules.... I still have Crohn's, but manage the disease pretty well without meds, post surgery. I may start a course of LDN (low dose naltrexone) and this forum is an excellent pace to get info! Fistula are a drag—mine didn't show up on the CAT scan until the actual surgery.....they took it out along with 20 cm of Sigmoid colon. Let us know about the MRI!


I will. I have Crohn's, just diagnosed this year.


----------



## gmm (Dec 12, 2012)

The twingies have all but disappeared so I guess it must have been healing pains. I haven't had a blood test since I came out of hospital. Not in a rush after having been poked soooo many times in the 3 weeks I was there: my poor arms and hands were black and blue. I was having them every 2 months while on the Aza.
I think I'm probably OK. I have so much energy now, after 3 years of being wiped about all the time. It's wonderful  




love that last part,,,  hoping i can see sense myself and get there,   keep doing good


----------



## Grumbletum (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey, Dede. No I don't really have a plan, but I've just found out that there is a yoga group going on not far from me - yippee. I haven't done any since I moved here 5 years ago and I miss it. I think I'll check with the GI in January if it's OK to do it. Surely it will be by then.
I haven't shifted the weight I put on over 6 months on Pred and also starting a desk job. I'm heavier than I was when I was 9 months pregnant! The dietician in the hospital said I was only just into the overweight category on the BM index, but they like Crohnies to be a little bit plump as it's reserves in store for the bad times. But I'm not happy this weight and size - I keep having to buy bigger clothes...


----------

